# Motorized Curtain options



## rgoebel (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello all, I am finalizing the design of my new home theater and am considering a motorized curtain to cover the screen when not in use. I have chosen a framed screen with acoustic fabric, as i don't like waves that often come with roller screens, and speaker placement was much easier with them being behind the screen. However, with two younger children (and their friends) playing, I thought a curtain might help protect the screen when not in use. Are there some affordable options for motorizing the curtain? It needs to be compact, since the screen is mounted in a built-in cabinet. Thanks!


----------



## weaver (Jul 16, 2013)

I bought two Dooya brand curtain motors with tracks from Ali Express for my living room curtains. I'm pleased with them. They're well built and quiet. The ones I got have built in RF receiver and came with a remote. The seller was helpful. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot...&orderId=80407446570409&productId=32634582958


----------

